# Strongfort exercises for martial artists



## Zujitsuka (May 16, 2003)

First things first...

I'd like to take the time to thank Raymond Brennan from Northern Ireland for sharing this information with me.  He is the one that pulled my coat to the "old school physical culture" site where I downloaded the course.

He recommend the exercise routine of Lionel Strongfort.  This is basically calsithenics routines that uses 2 lbs. - 5 lbs. dumbbells for extra resistance.  I've been doing these exercises for about a month now and I've added about 8 lbs. of new lean muscle mass and I have increased muscular endurance.

The funny thing about it is that you DO NOT work out to muscle failure.  You actually feel great after doing the Strongfort exercises.  You'll also feel very little muscle soreness the next day.  You can complete a routine in about 20 minutes.

I've been doing various bodyweight exercises for a few years now, but I'm certain these new gains came as a result of Strongfort's exercises.  It is amazing that I was able to do this using 5 lbs. dumbbells.  BTW, Farmer Burns also recommends light 5 lbs. dumbbells.  Farmer Burns' course is also available for FREE download on this site)

Check this site out, to review Lionel Strongfort's course.  You may also find something that you like.  You can download the various courses for FREE.  The web address is http://www.sandowplus.co.uk

Peace & health,


----------



## Zujitsuka (May 21, 2003)

Hey folks, with the author's permission, I posted his article entitled "Strongfortism for the Martial Artist" on my site.  Just click here to read the article.


----------

